# 2010 Candy Coupons



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't forget to keep coupons from newspapers now, cuz in Sept/Oct is when the great prices will come!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nestle, Hershey's, Mars & Skittles 8 ct. snack packs are $1 each at *Walgreens *right now. No coupon needed.

*Walgreens* also has a coupon in today's (8-22) paper in the Walgreen's ad: Brach's Autumn candy .99 cents. 

From last Sunday's (8-15) paper there is a $1 off coupon for Kit Kat and Reese's hang on to that one for upcoming sales. Hopefully you bought more than one paper.

Wal-Mart has a sale on the Hershey's bagged candies, but even with the $1 off coupon I DO NOT think it is worth buying now. There will be better sales.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Kroger: 12.6 oz m&ms on sale for $2.19 use .50 coupon from today's Red Plum section makes it $1.19; Also in the red plum section of the August 1st paper is a buy 2 get 1 free for m&ms which makes it $1.46 each (sunday only for the 2nd one, it expires today). Randall's/Tom Thumb has the same thing only about .30 cents more expensive. 

It is NOT candy, but have to mention it: If you eat noodles or use them for props, the Maruchan Yakisoba noodles (like ramen kind of) are FREE at Kroger if you use the .50 coupon in today's paper. They are on sale for .99. Same is for Randall's Tom Thumb.

Walgreens: I would not pay these prices, but they are on sale from reg. price so I am listing them. From today's Walgreen's ad there is a coupon for buying 3 Hershey's candy bars at .49 cents. Kit Kat Snack size bags on sale for $4.99 use $1 off 3 from the Aug 15th Smart Source section AND using the $1 off one (limit 1) from the little coupon book from inside Walgreens. m&ms are on sale too, but you have to use the coupon in the Wal. little coupon book addition to the buy 2 get 1 free to get the better price. Dove chocolates are on sale for $2.99 if using the $1 off coupon from 8/15 you will get it for $1.99 OR you can use $1 off 2 in today's paper and get them for $2.49 each.

Target has $2 bags of starburst, but I think that is too high. Wal-Mart is much more expensive this week I would not buy there.


----------



## gamesto4 (Aug 30, 2010)

Maybe i would buy it in coming days! I think on 2nd of next month as i would be getting my pocket money


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Not much this week:

If you have an HEB near you their air heads are b1g1 makes them .50 cents each. 6 in each package. They have a lot of 2 for 88 cents as well on the regular sized bars. 

Keep the coupons from Sunday papers every week tho. Don't forget to write date on front cover of each one.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay Target M&Ms are on sale, but to me still too expensive. You can use coupon from paper plus store coupon from website makes it abt $1.50. Too much for that. 
Redenbacher's 3-4 ct popcorn is b1g1 at Kroger if you use the .40 off one coupon from the Aug 1 Red Plum section of the paper it ends up $1.20 each. _I had to mention this because of popcorn balls and other recipes for Halloween. I hope that is okay._Also at Kroger the Ivory soap final price is .25 cents: They are on sale 10 for $10 (as always you don't have to buy 10) and use the .25 coupon from the Aug 29th P&G Saver section of the paper. (I mentioned soap cuz you can make skulls or other decor out of it)

HEB: their sour patch peg candy is on sale b1g1 which makes it like .60 a bag. I think that is still a bit high.This morning I went to one of our HEB's and found Jelly Bellies pre packed in little boxes for $3.50 and larger ones for $7. There was also a .50 coupon near the product.

Walgreens: think these are way too high too, but will mention: Reeses snack sized is like $5 with 2 coupons, Wonka big mix bag is like $7-8; Theater Boxed Candies are $1 each; halloween indiv. candies are .39 cents use coupon and Mars candies are .50 each also use coupon. Stride Gum is good deal b1g1 5/16 Smart Source & Wal. coupon 3/$2 makes it .34 each.


----------

